# Heya



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi, I have been flicking through some of the threads for a little while so figured I would join up and say hi.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

welcome .

Some very useful advice on this site.

also some very bad spelling


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

hi and welcome


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

monsterballs said:


> welcome .
> 
> Some very useful advice on this site.
> 
> also some very bad spelling


I'm sure I can add to the bad spelling  , lol


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome to UKM


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Helllloooo :wub:


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey, welcome to the forum


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

welcome to uk-m


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

How do you reply to visitors messages???


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sup


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

defo said:


> How do you reply to visitors messages???


Click on their name to go onto their profile page and then write a message in the box


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome aboard Kirsty! Are we gonna see a blog off you working up to bikini comp? :thumb:


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

peeeeeeeeeeeace and welcome


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Tombo said:


> Click on their name to go onto their profile page and then write a message in the box


Their isn't a box. . . !!??


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Welcome and good luck with your goals


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M good luck with your goals :bounce:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Not sure if you need a certain number of posts before you can send visitor messages?

Welcome to UKM by the way 

Hope you stick around


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Irish Beast said:


> Not sure if you need a certain number of posts before you can send visitor messages?
> 
> Welcome to UKM by the way
> 
> Hope you stick around


Thank you so in the meantime people just think I'm rude. . . . .great stuff!!!


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

defo said:


> Their isn't a box. . . !!??


Some people choose to have visitor messages disabled, could you send them a PM?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

defo said:


> Thank you so in the meantime people just think I'm rude. . . . .great stuff!!!


I might be wrong though. Sobriety is making me go a bit crazy!

I dont think it will be a lot of posts though. Just get cracking on the posts lady


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Tombo said:


> Some people choose to have visitor messages disabled, could you send them a PM?


No idea!!! How do you do that?? Haha

They have got loads of visitor messages from other people!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

defo said:


> No idea!!! How do you do that?? Haha
> 
> They have got loads of visitor messages from other people!!!


the box on a persons page looks like this one at the bottom .

although newbies do need a certain number of posts and days on site to send a pm im not sure this is the case for visitor messages .


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Welcome to UK-M


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Is that an side plank your doing :lol:


----------



## defo (Nov 13, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Is that an side plank your doing :lol:


Lol no, lying on a stage it's the start of my routine


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

defo said:


> Lol no, lying on a stage it's the start of my routine


lol i know im just being silly! :bounce:


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Welcome to the muscle :cowboy: I think you need to be here a month to send pm's and visitor messages...


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## BRASSNECK (May 24, 2011)

HAVE FUN, GREAT SITE, LOTS OF INFO.


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

And there's me wondering why there were so many replies to this intro..............it's suddenly all become clear! jaja Should have known!

Welcome to UKM btw!


----------

